
Meet the seven people who hold the keys to worldwide internet security (2010) - guiambros
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/28/seven-people-keys-worldwide-internet-security-web
======
guiambros
This [1] is also a nice video summarizing what happens in the key signing
ceremony.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9j-sfP9GUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9j-sfP9GUU)

